# Boat Names



## PK142FISH (Mar 18, 2016)

When I was walking along the harbor in California, I enjoyed reading all of the different boat names. I noticed almost all of the large boats have names and you can tell a lot of thought was put into the name. Seeing that most of you spend a great deal of time modifying your boats, I was curious if anybody named their jonboats or small v hulls. I have a 14 ft PolarKraft and was going to put a name on it. I would love to see your pics if you have them. Also, if you do name your craft do you put the name on the starboard side, port side or stern?


----------



## Wyatt (Mar 18, 2016)

My fishing buddy named my Bass Tracker..... sharTROOOS. Fun spin on chartreuse as you could probably tell. Whenever he is down on his luck, he always reaches for a chartreuse square bill. He always puts a little emphasis on the "treuse" hence the capital lettering and 3 O's. Mine is placed on the starboard side of the transom.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Mar 18, 2016)

I named a good friend of mines pontoon pimptoon. Lol


----------



## ProduceMan (Mar 19, 2016)

Mine's "Barquito" roughly "little boat" in Spanish. I put it on the stern portside. Figured it would be seen there since everyone's always passing me. :shock:


----------



## Kismet (Mar 19, 2016)

1959 Alumacraft Model F

"SERENITY" on stern.

 

_(think photo is in thread listed below)_


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 19, 2016)

Like the thing says "CIGAR BARGE"


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Mar 19, 2016)

Mine is named, "catchin' hell". The wife laughed when she saw it, said it fit well.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 19, 2016)

"Catch Release Repeat" but "kiss my bass" was a close second 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne R (Mar 19, 2016)

Saw a pontoon named Maxi's pad. There dog was named maxi, but that's not what I thought it meant when I first saw it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishfreek (Mar 20, 2016)

I guess someone at the factory named mine. They called it AlumaCraft which is an odd name. I definitely would have named it something different but they say it's bad luck to change the name of a boat so I guess I will leave it as is.


----------



## Mattais33 (Mar 20, 2016)

I had a 10' Jon that had no mods and a vintage Ted Williams Sears gamefisher trolling motor on it. No trailer and would flip over very easy..,. Name of boat "money talks". No pic, but the name was on the back of transom.
Now my 14.5 semi v is named " insufishent funds". 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 20, 2016)

Fishfreek said:


> I guess someone at the factory named mine. They called it AlumaCraft which is an odd name. I definitely would have named it something different but they say it's bad luck to change the name of a boat so I guess I will leave it as is.




Awesome Post!


----------



## richg99 (Mar 20, 2016)

I haven't added it to this new hull, but most of my boats have been called 
"The Other Woman"...... for obvious reasons. (I think) richg99


----------



## CountryRN (Mar 20, 2016)

I bought my 1860 cc seaark used and decided to mod it a little after owning it for a while. When taking the cc off the boat i found a hidden sticker that read "Property of North Carolina Wildlife Resources Commission". A little research found that it was a retired wildlife boat.
She is now appropriately named "Tha Ticket"


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 21, 2016)

I just call mine The Boat.


----------



## Ebug (Mar 21, 2016)

"Low Buck Deluxe" for me.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Slab's Loss

I bought it from the owner of Crappie.com, his screen name is Slab. Also, I primarily fish fro Crappie, commonly referred to as Slab's.

I gave Slab the honor of attaching the decals...


----------



## rednecknproud21 (Mar 24, 2016)

My boat's name is GRUMPY GILLS because my wife says when I don't get to go fishing I'm grumpy I'm gonna put the lettering across the back ordering the lettering this week

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelized (Mar 26, 2016)

My Lowe 1652 is named "Swamptimus Prime" because my son loves Transformers.


----------



## edwonbass (Mar 26, 2016)

When I finish mine I'm thinking of naming her WISMMO.
What I Spend My Money On.


----------



## callelk (Mar 28, 2016)

Koke Can


----------



## jethro (Mar 28, 2016)

Mine's called the Slamma Jamma. It's a play on a phrase my good buddy says in reference to snowmobiling bumpy trails... "Did you hit that big wamma jamma back there buddy?"


----------



## jethro (Mar 28, 2016)

CountryRN said:


> I bought my 1860 cc seaark used and decided to mod it a little after owning it for a while. When taking the cc off the boat i found a hidden sticker that read "Property of North Carolina Wildlife Resources Commission". A little research found that it was a retired wildlife boat.
> She is now appropriately named "Tha Ticket"



I put my stickers on Saturday and instead of piling them on top like I have done for years (stack was getting pretty tall) I peeled some off and I found this:


----------



## -CN- (Mar 28, 2016)

Mine gets referred to as "that stupid boat!" a lot.


----------



## lundwc16 (Mar 28, 2016)

My 16' Lund is "Live Bait"


----------



## enginerd (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm a little late to this party, but as I'm nearing completion of my project on the 1962 Lone Star Malibu, I'm starting to consider naming the boat and found this thread. I never named any of my previous boats, but I think this one is worth a name. My first boat, a 20-ft Yukon Delta houseboat that I converted into a deck boat, had the name _Molly Brown_ (as in the unsinkable) when I bought her and I kept it. My current houseboat was already named _Serenity_ when I bought her, which I like and kept.

My parents never named any of their boats either, but they did have a 1/6th hare of a Holiday Mansion houseboat that was named _Magic Dragon_.

I've got a few ideas for a name for the Malibu:

1. A pun play on "Perfect 10", but that might be a little pretentious.





2. My son loves rubber ducks, so...





3. I suppose this might be a little on the nose.





4. This one is useful.





5. It's a tin boat with fins like a car from the 50s, this seems pretty descriptive and it rhymes.





6. It's going to be kind of tender when I take it out with the houseboat, and it's a little word play on the popular social dating app, though I'm not sure I want to associate with that.





I was also thinking of just using an online poll to vote for a name for the boat, but then I'm liable to end up with something like Boaty McBoatface (https://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/22/...you-get-when-you-let-the-internet-decide.html); though that is the name my wife is pushing for.

As far as placement, I'm going to put it on the transom, port side.


----------



## DEANALIKA (Nov 8, 2016)

Funny thing this thread popped up again me and my wife were working on naming our new 14ft'er and Curious on a couple things... Anyone add a SS or FS or even GP in front of the name any more? Also due to the size of our tiny but mighty boats where is a good place to put the name? We are naming ours "Grant" Since we found the thing on craigslist for 50$! and that is the face on the 50$ bill.

Cheers!

Alika


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 8, 2016)

Wooden Tin 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinTin (Nov 11, 2016)

'Twittledick' would be unique.


----------



## oigetit (Nov 11, 2016)

Wife doesn't like the name on the boat because she is in it sometimes. Name on stern is Happy Hooker. #-o


----------



## Johnny (Nov 11, 2016)

If you are into history and nostalgia, google up "WWII War Birds nose art" for some ideas.
https://www.google.com/search?q=war+birds+nose+art+images&rlz=1C1BLWB_enUS651US651&espv=2&biw=1651&bih=782&tbm=isch&imgil=gfTSX-TEu4AN7M%253A%253B-aqxDo5OtBdz_M%253Bhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Fpacificwarbirds.com%25252Fwwii-aircraft-art-airplane-noses%25252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=gfTSX-TEu4AN7M%253A%252C-aqxDo5OtBdz_M%252C_&usg=__SDMJ-0iWpKtxtrzYhqeAD7qy9hg%3D&dpr=0.8&ved=0ahUKEwi_us_nxKHQAhUCPCYKHeIqCscQyjcINg&ei=YikmWL-BAYL4mAHi1ai4DA#imgrc=gfTSX-TEu4AN7M%3A

of course, the same goes to search "boat names images".
https://www.google.com/search?q=boat+names+images&rlz=1C1BLWB_enUS651US651&tbm=isch&imgil=iDXirZl6O4PJYM%253A%253Bwr3ql0JJdy4cTM%253Bhttpss%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.pinterest.com%25252Fpin%25252F388787380307748486%25252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=iDXirZl6O4PJYM%253A%252Cwr3ql0JJdy4cTM%252C_&usg=__4s3rVoYOohEvfQVGjci4XctCVcU%3D&biw=1651&bih=782&dpr=0.8&ved=0ahUKEwjurtGVhqLQAhWLKsAKHaQlCEsQyjcINg&ei=6m0mWO6RMovVgAaky6DYBA#imgrc=nWYbxQqH40hubM%3A





.


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 19, 2017)

Current tin is "Liar's Club II", since the tin prior was simply "Liar's Club". The canoe, due to 25 years of deep gouges, was named "Groove Thang". The inflatable cataraft, based on the price I paid, is "Baby Grand". The yak is nameless at this point.


----------



## MarcusBrown (Jan 19, 2017)

Named my 12ft v hull
"Water palaver" 
Yet to get it on her though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satx78247 (Jan 19, 2017)

My latest "new to me" TINNY, a 14-foot LONE STAR ADMIRAL, will be named "MISS SLINKY" in memory of my late "sister of the heart", who passed away just before Christmas 2016.
("Slinky" was my beloved Ellie's HS nickname.)

yours, satx


----------



## Darrin (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## kmfw160 (Jan 22, 2017)

My 12 yr old son, Cody, decided on the name 'Flash' for his 14' Aluacraft. It's currently in work progress and I can't wait to post some pics!


----------

